# Can't stop fin rot, at all



## Esonia (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello, I posted here some weeks ago regarding my betta's ongoing fin disintegration. Right now I still haven't been able to treat him despite numerous attempts to do so.

Almost 90% of his fin, except two which he flaps to swim around, are gone. And this has been happening ever since February.

I tried aquarium salt without anything for few weeks, it does not work.
I tried melafix without anything for a week, fin still disintegrated.
I tried fungal medication on water, did not stop the process at all.
I tried using quick cure (anti-parasitic) on water by itself as well, it did not stop the process at all.

I change water almost daily on small amount, I've been using tap water treated with chemicals (only after leaving it in open air for 24hours) and I frequently clean the tank of any leftover foods and feces.

I'm completely out of option, there is no way this could be tailbiting because I don't think it's even possible for him to bend his body to chew on them, there's just really little fin left.

Can someone help me out with this?

I feel this condition is affecting his mobility and reactiveness, since he's showing little responsiveness (to me and to food) nd he mainly just floats in top of the water all day along.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Poor guy.....they can bend more than you think however.....they can bend to the point that their snout is on their caudal peduncle.

Do you know if you have hard or soft water, not just pH but KH/GH of the water

I have seen some Bettas-more the CT and HM that the fins will fall apart and rays drop off especially if their spawn or rearing water is vastly different than the keepers water, usually they will adjust without problems but on rare occasion they don't.

Also filters can cause fins issues too with some of the more delicate Bettas-not always, but sometimes can be part of the problem

Have you tried Indian almond leaf or oak leaf in the water?

Also-you may need to go the antibiotic route with him at this stage-you want to find a broad spectrum to cover both gram negative and gram positive bacteria. (I don't use antibiotic so I can't recommend anything) 
Since nothing else has worked and by your list you haven't tried antibiotic yet...... at this point I don't think it could hurt

What is the water temp btw and what kind of treatment for the water are you using and how much for chlorine, chloramine and heavy metals, what size tank and filtration.

Can you post a pic?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I was about to suggest you try some antibiotics. Fin rot isn't caused by a fungus or a parasite that would be affected by the latest two medications you used, and I've heard melafix is bad for bettas anyway. I'm not sure what to suggest, though... I used maracyn/maracyn 2 and the rot cleared itself up rather spontaneously. I'm not sure if it was the medicines that did it, or if it was moving him into a larger tank that cured him. But my fish's fin rot was never anywhere near as bad as you're describing...


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

At this point I think we really need to see a picture of this fish to determine whether or not it's actually fin rot, or if it's deterioration from biting or water conditions caused by all these different medications. Fin rot has a very distinct appearance--biting will leave the fin ragged looking, or like it has large uneven chunks missing. Rot is fairly smooth, and it's defined by a black/gray outer edge that appears crusty in texture. If there is no discoloration, and the edge is ragged rather than smooth, the tail is not infected.

Keep in mind that in any case--water quality is a huge issue. If it is fin rot to begin with, it is a sign that there is something wrong with the fish's environment that damaged the fin and left it vulnerable to infection, such as ammonia related burns. Water changes can have a tremendous positive effect.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I know this sounds extreme but I have read of people having success by manually cutting away infected tissue so it doesn't have the chance to spread… not sure if it would be a viable option though.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Fin trimming is a pretty debatable thing--to be honest I have had situations where I've thought about it. Fin tissue on a VT I have healed in a way that the rays are ruffled and twisted, which has led to circulation problems and as a result, sometimes I find saprolegnia on him even though he's otherwise in perfect shape. However, what has stopped me from trying it is the fact that I would definitely use an anesthetic like finquel to do it, and I would be afraid that the scissors might not be sharp enough and cause the fin to heal back even worse. That's my thought on the issue, anyway.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmmm sounds like a possible secondary infection.


----------



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

You could try rooibos tea, its supose 2 be very gud for fin damage and fungal infections.


----------



## Dammerung2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

Have you tried Betta Revive? It helped Alexander when he had his encounter with fin rot and such.

http://www.petco.com/product/102424...?CoreCat=LN_Shopping_FishSupplies_Medications


----------



## Mistawasis (Mar 1, 2010)

hi there,

I am having almost the EXACT problem with my betta, Cyrus. I am sure he has fin rot, I have viewed pictures on the internet and have compared his condition. he does have a grey outline with severely clamped fins. He is losing weight even though he has been eating his pellets. His fins are really horrible and mobility is obviously an issue. 

I am currently using Melafix to treat him, but, so far I haven't seen any results. Just yesterday, I did add more buddies to his tank, he was alone in a 10g for about 5 months, I thought it was time to get some friends. But, I thought perhaps adding these new friends was a bad idea with his sick condition. I moved him today to a small goldfish bowl for the time being - until I get proper advice. 

He has lost all of his luster and is extremely skinny. He ate food last night, but hasn't eaten any of his pellets today

Suggestions?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

For everyone in here having fin problems and you've tried everything...

Firstly, make sure your betta is on a food with high protein. Frozen bloodworms that have been thawed are an excellent source, and a good pellet such as Atison's Betta Food or New Life Spectrum. Also, you've gotta have a heated tank if you plan on treating these advanced fin-rot/body rot problems. Buy a big rubbermaid tub that's about 4-5 gallons from Wal-Mart and stick a heater in it. Instant QT tank.

1. First treatment to try is 100% daily water changes with AQ salt, 1tsp/gallon, and water conditioner. Do this for 10 days in a separate tank than their usual. If no improvement...

2. Indian Almond Leaf or Oak Leaves. Natural tannins. No improvement?

3. At this point, you don't want to try everything under the sun because it could weaken them further. As Adastra stated, you could have naturally bad water quality. It's important to take your water to your LFS/LPS and get it tested. I would start using maracyn I and maracyn II in conjunction with each other.

The powder packets are made for 10 gallons. What you want to do is get a syringe (like a medicine syringe used for babies) and dilute this powder in a bowl or cup. 10mL of water, mix it with the packet. Take 1mL of this new solution per gallon of water. You'll want to do this for both maracyn I and II. Daily water changes, follow treatment according to packet.

If this doesn't work, then... Well, Adastra mentioned fin clipping, and I found an excellent article on it once.. But there are risks. Most people won't do it unless their betta is literally dying.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Severely clamped fins... Difficult to see the damage done with him like that. :S He looks so pitiful...

I can't think of anything at the moment. T_T Maybe someone else will be able to.


----------



## Mistawasis (Mar 1, 2010)

I know...he is very sick...he was eating up until yesterday, he hasn't eaten anything today yet. I have some better pics I can post, he is pretty clamped up and his fins are not lusterous and are greying. I felt I have tried everything. I removed him from his tank and put him in a separate container until I can figure out how to make him better....


----------

